# Glanzeffekt



## PSP (13. August 2008)

Hallo!

Schaut Euch mal folgende Grafik an:

http://www.pic-upload.de/13.08.08/bnbdns.jpg

Es ist ein Thumbnail eines Bildes. Es schaut halt jedoch aus wie ein Foto mit abstehenden Kanten, sowie nem Glanzeffekt. Meine Frage ist nun, wie ich sowas mit Photoshop machen kann, und zwar so, dass es letztlich ein Frame ist, wo ich jedes beliebige Bild drunter legen kann.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (13. August 2008)

Hi,

im Grunde genommen ist das nicht anderes als eine Arbeit, bei der du den mittleren 
Bereich - also wo das Foto zu sehen ist - aussparen / transparent machen musst.

Den Rahmen kannst du mit dem Pfadwerkzeug zeichnen, den Schatten kannst du
ebenfalls damit bewerkstelligen und bei der Büroklammer ist es ähnlich. 
Diesen leichten Glanzeffekt gestaltest du mit einer niedrigen Deckkraft, die über
der Foto-Ebene liegt. Wo hängt es denn genau?

Grüße


----------



## PSP (14. August 2008)

Es hängt bei allem! ^^

Das mit dem Pfadwerkzeug werd ich mal ausprobieren. Was den Glanzeffekt angeht, was genau muss da mit einer leichten Dekkraft über dem Foto liegen? ^^


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. August 2008)

PSP hat gesagt.:


> Was den Glanzeffekt angeht, was genau muss da mit einer leichten Dekkraft über dem Foto liegen? ^^


Du zeichnest eine Form ähnlich des Gebildes aus der Bildmitte nach links gehend
und weist diesem mittels einer Ebenenmaske einen Verlauf zu (denn der ganz linke
Bereich des Rechtecks ist ja transparenter als der rechte) und reduzierst dann die
Deckkraft.

Zur Verdeutlichung siehe folgenden Link: http://www.koma-medien.de/temp/bnbdns.gif (~500 kB)


----------

